# What does this mean? "Defendant's Motion to Stay Proceedings" etc



## andycole (23 Mar 2009)

FOR MENTION


(Defendant's Motion to Stay Proceedings) (No Papers)

(Plaintiffs' Motion for liberty to enter Judgment) (No Papers)

(Directions Motion) (No Papers)


----------



## McCrack (23 Mar 2009)

*Re: What does this mean?*

For mention is basically the court finding out if something is going ahead or not, the registrar calls it and the lawyer/s or the party themselves (if they are not represented) will tell the court to put it in the list or strike it out.

A motion is an application to the court for an order telling someone or something to be done eg produce documents (Discovery).


----------



## darkylarch (31 Mar 2009)

The Defendants are bringing a motion to stay proceedings - possibly to arbitration (see section 5 of the arbitration act 1980).  No papers means that the applicant has not lodged any papers with the court in advance (not usually required if its just for mention).


----------

